# Experience from expats



## Zee2012

Hi,

I've been waiting for 5 months to move to Abu Dhabi with the family. The process is coming to an end soon and should conclude soon.
However another company has offered me double the money but on a 28/28 rotation.
I have two young children under 3 years old.
I'm looking for some advice from expats that have experienced the pros and cons of working a rotation pattern away from the family and 5/3 day pattern in Abu Dhabi?
The rotation is in Iraq !
Thanks


----------



## Zee2012

Hi Korvin,

Have you been out there recently?


----------



## mgb

Which part of Iraq?


----------



## Zee2012

West Qurna 2, South Basra


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Zee2012 said:


> Hi,
> der 3 years old.
> I'm looking for some advice from expats that have experienced the pros and cons of working a rotation pattern away from the family and 5/3 day pattern in Abu Dhabi?
> The rotation is in Iraq !
> Thanks


28/28 is not bad, I worked a 42/21 for a year when married and that ended in divorce at the end of that year.

The upside is the 28 off being 100% around the family, unless the kids are of the age when they want to hang with friends instead of you and the wife has a job. Then not so much.

The downside is of course being away for a month, important things happen you will miss and there will be emergencies happen you can't help with. If there is even a hint of marital tension you will wonder what the heck your women is up to while you are way, innocent or not.

Not sure where you are from but if you are rotating back to home consult a tax person about the implications of spending 6 months at home.


----------



## WanderingCar

I've been the wife at home while my husband had a 56/28 schedule and while it had its pros (money, time off together was fantastic!!), neither of us would go back to that... the time apart was bearable only due to excellent trust, regular communication, and knowing it was temporary. 

Could you guarantee your family almost daily, quality communication from Iraq?


----------



## Zee2012

Yeah with Skype. 

I think the biggest unknown for me is the lifestyle in Abu Dhabi for my family. If its good? Is it worth the sacrifice in the 28/28 wage?


----------

